# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  ساهموا معنا في حملة المليون....

## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

ساهموا معنا في حملة المليووون 
ولكم الاجر والثواب أن شاء الله
وهي عبارة عن الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
لن تأخد من وقتك جهد
ولا نتسنى أنك محتاج الى الحسنات
فساهم ولا تبخل معناأن تصلي على محمد وال محمد مليون مرة
ويكون لمريض لشافيه من مرضه بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد
وأن شاء الله يستجاب الدعاء بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمدفي هذا اليوم راح نبتدي
وراح تكون دمعة طفلة يتيمة
أن شاء الله يارب يشافيها 
وأتمنى أن نتهي بسرعة وأن نكسب الاجر والثواب
وليشافي جميع المرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتي القلبية
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ياااا هلاااا فيك غناااتوو شمعة الواادي 
في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
سأساااهم بـــ ألف الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
واهدي ثوابها الى دمعة طفله يتيمه وأختهااا 
والدعاااااء لهم بالشفااااء العااجل 
وان يمن عليهم بالصحه والعافيه يا الله يا كريم 
دعواااااتكم
سلامي مصحوب بدعااائي لكم أحبتي 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلاااا وغلاااا خواتي/شمعه وعواميه
قسم بالله خجلانه منكم بجد
في ميزان حسناتكم يااارب 
وجوائج مقضيه بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
والله مستحيييييييييل انسى لكم الوقفه هذي وجميلكم على راسي
رحم الله ولديكم عن النار والعذاب
والله يجبر خوطركم ياااارب العالمين واسفـــــــــهــ على التقصير معكم
واعتذر لانه الشكر لاااا يكفي معكم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> ياااا هلاااا فيك غناااتوو شمعة الواادي 
> 
> في ميزان اعمالك الحسنه بإذن الله 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> سأساااهم بـــ ألف الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد 
> واهدي ثوابها الى دمعة طفله يتيمه وأختهااا 
> والدعاااااء لهم بالشفااااء العااجل 
> ...



هلا خيتووو طلتك كانت رائعة جدا 
لك الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله 
اول ماتخلصي اعطينا خبر
والله يوفقك لكل خير
تحياتي القلبية
شمعة الوادي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> ياهلاااا وغلاااا خواتي/شمعه وعواميه
> قسم بالله خجلانه منكم بجد
> في ميزان حسناتكم يااارب 
> وجوائج مقضيه بحق الحبيب محمد وآل محمد
> والله مستحيييييييييل انسى لكم الوقفه هذي وجميلكم على راسي
> رحم الله ولديكم عن النار والعذاب
> والله يجبر خوطركم ياااارب العالمين واسفـــــــــهــ على التقصير معكم
> واعتذر لانه الشكر لاااا يكفي معكم



هلا أختي الغالية أنتين على عينا وراسنا
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية يارب بحق الصلاة على النبي محمد وال محمد
مافي خجل بين الخوات وأحنا ماسوينا شيء أحس مقصرين معاك
لو ودنا نكون جنبك على طول ومانفارقك ولا لحظة وحدة لين ماتملي منا
خلي أبتسامتك معك على طول 
أنتبهي لنفسك عدل
نشوفك على خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

توقعت يكون في حضور بس ماحد طلة
المفروض هالحملة تخلص في اسبوع
علشان نبتدي حملة جديدة
أني راح أساهم ب 5000 بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد
أنتظر حظور الاعضاء
نراكم قريبا
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> هلا خيتووو طلتك كانت رائعة جدا 
> لك الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله 
> اول ماتخلصي اعطينا خبر
> والله يوفقك لكل خير
> تحياتي القلبية
> شمعة الوادي



 هلااااا فيك غناااتي
اجرناااا واجرك حبيبتي
خلصتهم بنفس الليله غناتي 
ومأجوره ومثابه 
لا عدمنااك 
والله يوفقك 
اي والله احس انه احناا مقصرين مع غاليتنااا دمعة طفله يتيمه 
بس ويش بيد الوااحد ،، ماحد متفاعل ،، الله المعين 
والله يعطيهم ألاف عافيه وما يشووفون شر 
وسأبدأ بألف الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
واسمحوا لي ع التقصيررر
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكمم يا الغواااالي

----------


## اصالة الشرق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمداللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمدسأساااهم بـــ ألف الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد واهدي ثوابها الى دمعة طفله يتيمه وأختهااا والدعاااااء لهم بالشفااااء العااجل وان يمن عليهم بالصحه والعافيه يا الله يا كريم دعواااااتكم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تم إكمال الالف الصلواات السابقه 
وسأبدأ بألف الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد
واسمحوا لي ع التقصير ،، بجد بجد احس نفسي مقصره 
مع الغلاااااا دمعة طفله يتيمه
والله يعافيهم وما يشوفون شررر والله يقومها اليكم بالسلامه
الله يقضي جميع حوائجكم وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
بحق محمد وآل محمد
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تم إكمال الصلوات السابقه
وسأبدأ بألف الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد جديده
لقضاء جميع الحوائج غاليتناا دمووعه
عسى ما شر ان شاء الله يا الغلاااا وحشتيناااا والله
واسمحوا لي ع التقصيررر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تم إكمال الصلوات السابقه
وسأبدأ بألف الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد جديده
لقضاء جميع الحوائج غاليتناا دمووعه
عسى ما شر ان شاء الله يا الغلاااا وحشتيناااا والله بجد
واسمحوا لي ع التقصيررر  :embarrest: 
دعوااااتك

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## حساسه بزياده

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
1000مره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اشارك بالصلاه على محمد وال محمد 
واهدي ثوابها الى زوار الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## حساسه بزياده

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
2000

----------

